# How often do you get a haircut?



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Self explanatory! Usually once a month for me but I get a zero back and sides with a fade up to the top which is pretty long, so it's looking pretty s**t before I get it cut again. Just wondering cause I see a lot of cvnts in the gym and that and they just never look like their due a haircut..

I am aware that this is a shyt thread topic.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Usually just do mine myself, clippers, no guard, but last few months I've been getting it done properly, but my hair grows quickly and looks like a microphone after a few weeks, guess those guys at the gym get it done weekly or their hair grows slowly


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Same as you lol leave it till it does my head in and I can't do anything with it then get it cut...


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Every 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Self explanatory! Usually once a month for me but I get a zero back and sides with a fade up to the top which is pretty long, so it's looking pretty s**t before I get it cut again. Just wondering cause I see a lot of cvnts in the gym and that and they just never look like their due a haircut..
> 
> I am aware that this is a shyt thread topic.


 Twice a week. Hair grows quick as fcuk


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I should go for a haircut twice a week as my hairs grow way too quickly, but I always end up going after 4-4.5 weeks.

Basically when I start to look like a saiyan


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Twice a week for me.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Twice a week for me.


 You do it yourself?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

never.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> You do it yourself?


 No, it's why I keep our lass about. We'll...that and I never know if I might need a kidney one day. :tongue:

5 or 6 blade over the top on a Sunday, 0 around the sides, then just buzz the sides again on a Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> never.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> No, it's why I keep our lass about. We'll...that and I never know if I might need a kidney one day. :tongue:
> 
> 5 or 6 blade over the top on a Sunday, 0 around the sides, then just buzz the sides again on a Tuesday or Wednesday.


 Haha!

wish my mrs could cut hair would keep me in check with the doo lol

short back and sides can't be that hard tho can it? As long as she doesn't use a salad bowl to cut round it should look ok? Might train her up lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I just shave my hair with clippers. Keep it simple.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> View attachment 120236


 WRONG.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> never.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

3 weekly


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Every 6 weeks, costs nearly 40 quid a time but she's the first hairdresser I've found that does it perfect every time. I'd bend her right over if she weren't married as well, proper MILF.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I said:


> Every 6 weeks, costs nearly 40 quid a time but she's the first hairdresser I've found that does it perfect every time. I'd bend her right over if she weren't married as well, proper MILF.


For that amount I expect a blowjob at least man..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Clippers, no guard, once a week, do it myself!!


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Every 6 weeks, costs nearly 40 quid a time but she's the first hairdresser I've found that does it perfect every time. I'd bend her right over if she weren't married as well, proper MILF.


 mines barbers gone from £8.50 to £11.50 and that seems rather expensive, what the f**k do you get for £40?


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mergal said:


> I said:
> 
> 
> > Every 6 weeks, costs nearly 40 quid a time but she's the first hairdresser I've found that does it perfect every time. I'd bend her right over if she weren't married as well, proper MILF.


 mines barbers gone from £8.50 to £11.50 and that seems rather expensive, what the f**k do you get for £40?

£40 would get me 8 haircuts round mine. I have to sit and wait an hour because they are always chocka. Decent haircut as well. No difference in my opinion from a fiver or a tenner haircut. Especially when it's just clippered round the sides and scissor cut on the top


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> For that amount I expect a blowjob at least man..


 I'd expect the full monty for £40 Ffs, where is he getting his hair cut? A brass gaff? ha


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Every 4-5 weeks, usually around the end of the month. £10 now in most barbers for a short back & sides. Getting a bit much.

I'm starting to get thin on top with corner pockets at the temples. Probably won't be long before I'm having a #1 or 0.5 all over and I'll be doing it at home then.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> What is this salad bowl you speak of ?


 Short back and sides but where it looks like someone's but a bowl on your head and cut round it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Lol I'm familiar with said haircut lloyd from dumb n dumber
> 
> salad ....... What is this ?


 Think it's that sh1t you give to rabbits mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ah I think I've seen the stuff is it the red and green s**t strewn on the floor nearby a burger/kebab type establishment ?


 Yeh usually next to the donnor kebab that's been regurgitated


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Every 6 weeks, costs nearly 40 quid a time but she's the first hairdresser I've found that does it perfect every time. I'd bend her right over if she weren't married as well, proper MILF.


 lol 40 quid what do you get a full cut, crimp and colour? That's insane lol. I thought £17 was steep when I went to the slightly metrosexual barber/male salon up the town. £9 at the local Turkish now, even throws in a bit of beard grooming now and then when it's quiet!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Been getting this chop for a while (£7) but haven't been up there for a couple months so look like Herman Munster atm


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Self explanatory! Usually once a month for me but I get a zero back and sides with a fade up to the top which is pretty long, so it's looking pretty s**t before I get it cut again. Just wondering cause I see a lot of cvnts in the gym and that and they just never look like their due a haircut..
> 
> I am aware that this is a shyt thread topic.


 10days to fortnightly normally.

I'm 20 and I'm basically shedding, I keep it short on the back sides like a 0 then have it cut on top and shaped so you can't see the shedding


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mergal said:


> mines barbers gone from £8.50 to £11.50 and that seems rather expensive, what the f**k do you get for £40?


 Book an appointment, walk straight in, no waiting, wash, blow-dry, actually cuts it the way I like it, drinks included... still seems like a lot but you can't put a price on looking good. Have to question the priorities of someone who spends hundreds of pounds on steroids to look good and then complains when a haircut costs more than a tenner :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> For that amount I expect a blowjob at least man..


 I get a blow dry... close enough?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Depends where?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> lol 40 quid what do you get a full cut, crimp and colour? That's insane lol. I thought £17 was steep when I went to the slightly metrosexual barber/male salon up the town. £9 at the local Turkish now, even throws in a bit of beard grooming now and then when it's quiet!


 I've tried all the cheap places but they're all s**t mate, I like my hair cut a certain way and this hairdresser just happens to cut it perfect every time, so happy to pay really. As I said to one of the others, for me it's a small price to pay for knowing I look good.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I once went 16 years without a haircut. Nowadays I cut it once a week.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I shave my head once a week


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

once every 1-2 weeks, i pay myself a fiver for doing such a good job


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Once a month.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Turkish barbers every 2 weeks. £8 hair cut and £5 beard cut. So £26 a month to look fresh


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Been getting this chop for a while (£7) but haven't been up there for a couple months so look like Herman Munster atm


 Can't tell if your being sarcastic or not? Surely you don't get your hair cut like that. Why would you pay someone to make you look like a cvnt?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I've tried all the cheap places but they're all s**t mate, I like my hair cut a certain way and this hairdresser just happens to cut it perfect every time, so happy to pay really. As I said to one of the others, for me it's a small price to pay for knowing I look good.


 I want picture evidence of this 40 quid hair do


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Every 2 weeks beard and cut 10 bob.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> Can't tell if your being sarcastic or not? Surely you don't get your hair cut like that. Why would you pay someone to make you look like a cvnt?


 Each to their own mate, I like it, bit different to the normal no guard back and sides and short on top, or just baldy all over


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> I want picture evidence of this 40 quid hair do


 Good luck


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> Been getting this chop for a while (£7) but haven't been up there for a couple months so look like Herman Munster atm


 How many tvs do you need in 1 room


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

mrwright said:


> How many tvs do you need in 1 room


 lol, just one, that was my old 3 way LCD setup for the PC on the left, monitors

Got rid of them now and just bought one bigger one


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Once every month or so.

I don't have a ton of hair so whenever it starts looking shitty I go into my barber and get it shaped up. I pay about 15-20 sterling including a tip.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Every 3-4 weeks really.

I have a short back and sides and I get it cut when the sides start getting too fluffy!


----------



## JTF1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Head shaved once a week!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Every 10 days or so


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Razor every few days if I can be arsed, no1 can clipper their own hair without missing bits.

keep the face short stubble

@Skye666 Picture that for your rub club


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

when ever the missus tells me to.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I know this guy Sam and he tells me it makes you weak if you have a hair cut.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Razor every few days if I can be arsed, no1 can clipper their own hair without missing bits.
> 
> keep the face short stubble
> 
> @Skye666 Picture that for your rub club


 I can't...i need a real pic


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> I know this guy Sam and he tells me it makes you weak if you have a hair cut.


 That's why I won't cut mine


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> I said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried all the cheap places but they're all s**t mate, I like my hair cut a certain way and this hairdresser just happens to cut it perfect every time, so happy to pay really. As I said to one of the others, for me it's a small price to pay for knowing I look good.


 I want picture evidence of this 40 quid hair do

I want picture of the sexy milf


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> I know this guy Sam and he tells me it makes you weak if you have a hair cut.


 SamSon?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

You know him too ? He's a proper beast


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Self explanatory! Usually once a month for me but I get a zero back and sides with a fade up to the top which is pretty long, so it's looking pretty s**t before I get it cut again. Just wondering cause I see a lot of cvnts in the gym and that and they just never look like their due a haircut..
> 
> I am aware that this is a shyt thread topic.


I'm the same as you mate! 0 back and sides and a short one on top, enough to spike the fringe up a bit.

I love the feeling of it once it's shaved and probably get it done ever 3/4 weeks. I'm noticing grey hair now though!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Number 2 all over. Job done.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Every two or three months, whenever I start to struggle to see.

Have it cut semi-respectable and let it grow to shagginess.

£10 a pop, does it how I want, includes cup of tea and inane banter.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Back and sides every friday, top once a month max


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Get mine done every 1-2 weeks. £5 a time. I have an otamendi hair cut.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Every 3 weeks, usually £24 a shot (high class salon) but £14 for people with a student card so happy days.

Friend went somewhere cheaper once for £7 and the difference was astonishing...looked terrible. Only was a simple 1 fade with cut on top.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Every 3 or 4 days I get a double 0 shaved right in my hair grows like mad plus I don't like it once it starts getting any length only £3-4 depending who's working


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2016)

My husband clips his hair, what he has left of it, about once a week, I spend money at the hairdressers, but he never notices. I think he needs a kick up the butt sometimes. I bought him a book to see if he would change his ways, you can find it here


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

sides and back once a week, top once a month :thumbup1:


----------



## AuburnMind (Feb 9, 2016)

Every two weeks mostly.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Shave my head once a week if I can be arsed, no longer than 2 weeks tho


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

every 2weeks


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

bic every other day


----------



## Bridget30 (Feb 10, 2016)

I know women supposed to do it every month but I simply don't have time to do it every month. I believe it is not that bad. I try to have a haircut every 10 weeks.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Every week cost me 7 quid a time


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

every 3/4 weeks. £10 a time, cannot complain. My gf's haircut bill is atrocious, basically my monthly food bill.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Once a week, trim beard and head with no guard on clippers in bathroom mirror


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Always shaved to the bone on first dates as I didn't want to give them a rash on there thighs


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Every 10 days or so


 This .. every 10 - 14 days.

My ex was a hairdresser so I used to get it done weekly for free


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

About once per month. I'd get it done more often but it costs me £30 a time.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Sometimes once a week sometimes once every 6 months srs.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Every 6 weeks roughly


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

every 2 weeks, £20 a time


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

once a month... if i could justify paying I would get it done every 2 weeks... but I cant I aint paying £50 per month to get my hair cut


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Lol at £20-30 for a fade.


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

9 quid and when i can be arsed to go , once every 2 -3 months


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

every 4 weeks


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Where f*ck do you guys get hair cuts? 20 and 30 quids? f**k that lol.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

twice a year...srs


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Every 4 weeks, £26.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Lol at £20-30 for a fade.


 big difference between a £8 and £20 fade.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> big difference between a £8 and £20 fade.


 I doubt it mate. I don't have some chavvy, wavy line, wedge, fade thing going on. You can get plenty of decent barbers without paying that.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I doubt it mate. I don't have some chavvy, wavy line, wedge, fade thing going on. You can get plenty of decent barbers without paying that.


 but who wants to trial and error to find the lucky £8 guy who can actually cut hair.

if you just think about it logically, the only way for cheaper hairdressers to make profit is to cut hair faster.

You have a £8 haircut that takes 30 mins. The guy charging £16 can spend 1 hour on the same haircut and make the same profit.

It is logical to assume the guy with double the time can be more careful, less rushed and take more time in getting a perfect cut.

Certainly the case for me in the last 10 years of having a fade.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> but who wants to trial and error to find the lucky £8 guy who can actually cut hair.
> 
> if you just think about it logically, the only way for cheaper hairdressers to make profit is to cut hair faster.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't expect a simple fade to take i hour. Is that how long your hair takes? Sure it is not a trainee cutting your hair?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I wouldn't expect a simple fade to take i hour. Is that how long your hair takes? Sure it is not a trainee cutting your hair?


 I've been going to a salon rather than a barbers the last 4 months as i "model" for them, so get it free.

But the best barbers takes about 45 mins and, like I say, massive difference to the cheapos.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> but who wants to trial and error to find the lucky £8 guy who can actually cut hair.
> 
> if you just think about it logically, the only way for cheaper hairdressers to make profit is to cut hair faster.
> 
> ...


 Even in a more up market barbers/hairdressers it can be hit or miss. I used to go to one in the town centre and I could get a good haircut one day and a dodgy one another but it would always cost £20. Go to a local Turkish now and it's always decent and costs me £9. But I always pay ten cause I'm a big baller.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I've been going to a salon rather than a barbers the last 4 months as *i "model" for them*, so get it free.
> 
> But the best barbers takes about 45 mins and, like I say, massive difference to the cheapos.


 that is because you have a beautiful head of hair and are a strong 8/9


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> that is because you have a beautiful head of hair and are a strong 8/9


 Not if I don't get on fina/duta soon.

Gunna ride out next few months and assess


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Every 2 weeks


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

Once a week. Mainly just the back and sides because I can't stand it being untidy. The top gets a trim every couple weeks


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Every 2-3 weeks


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

3 to 4 weeks

the missus cuts it


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

About every 10 days..

Wouldnt leave it longer than 2 weeks really, top gets too thick and back/sides look shite


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Skin fade every two weeks


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Silly question I know...

For the short haired folk among us, those who get it shaved back and sides (I usually get 0) do you find the more it gets cuts the quicker and darker it grows in? Also, I'm noticing grey hairs...is that just old age kicking on (I'm 24) because they're noticeable too!


----------

